
Ask HN: What forums do startup aspiring females([non-]technical) regularly visit - bsldld
I am looking to invite others to join my project(details are here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bsldld.neocities.org) and want to invite females so as to strike a right balance in team formation. Do you know forums where I can post my project details to invite female startup aspirants(non-technical and technical) to my project?
======
bsldld
Edit: Cannot change the word "females" to "women" so set it to hidden. I was
given a healthy dose of advice on some other forums about this. Sorry if I
hurt feelings of women on this forum as well.

